# Once Again Drade does it with another build!!



## drade (Sep 3, 2006)

As you guys know the 700$ for my buddy is in the mail.

Well Another friend of mine wants me to make him a computer, it was that Compaq I was telling alot of you about, actually posted a subject on that about 3 weeks ago, he finally got the money.

The Upgrades-

AMD 3000+ 
Centurion case
POWERCOLOR X800GTO256MBDDR3 
MSI RX480 Neo2-F Socket 939 ATI Radeon XPRESS 200P ATX AMD Motherboard 
Thermaltake TR2
A 200gb ide Hard drive he has
512mb ram he has

It's a 300$ upgrade from an old compaq. Once Again I got offered to do this, And I am up on the experience, If I should change anything please tell me, When I order I will tell, when I officially finish building it I will post pics.


----------



## stealthfighter (Sep 3, 2006)

IMO that 512mb ram will be a bottleneck if it's not DDR2..


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 3, 2006)

stealthfighter said:


> IMO that 512mb ram will be a bottleneck if it's not DDR2..



512 is a bottleneck period. 

looks good drade. i would possibly get a cheaper case and spend the money on another 512 stick of ram, but thats just me..


----------



## drade (Sep 3, 2006)

KennyT772 said:


> 512 is a bottleneck period.
> 
> looks good drade. i would possibly get a cheaper case and spend the money on another 512 stick of ram, but thats just me..



Yea, Heres what Im gonna do (It's not ddr2)...Im gonna sell him about 728mb of ram extra, then get around a 25$ case, anyone have suggestions of a good cheap case? Remember this isn't for me nor is the other build im doing.


----------



## POGE (Sep 3, 2006)

*Wizard, and here is the linke for the case. 

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2289676&cp


----------



## drade (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the Link Poge.


----------



## tofu (Sep 3, 2006)

POGE said:


> *Wizard, and here is the linke for the case.
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2289676&cp



that is one retardedly cheap case, good for the price though


----------



## drade (Sep 4, 2006)

Just ordered the parts.

Rosewell Case, very nice.
Thermaltake tr2 
Amd athalon 3200+
PowerColor x800gto
BIOSTAR K8T890-A9 Socket 939

Total 322.07$ With shipping.


----------



## drade (Sep 9, 2006)

Pictures are up for this mod.


----------

